# QSI Titan install



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just bought a Titan for my Aristocraft SD45. _I emailed Lee and this was his reply:_ 

Hello Bob,

To get the most out of your unit, you'll be best off to take out all of the factory wiring, and start over. Sorry to tell you that, but Aristo doesn't allow control of most of the lights through their socket connector. Also, you need to be careful with the SD45, as some of then were wire wrong from the factory. I have had several short out when you connect them. It's a wiring problem from Aristo. When you want to do the install, give me a call, and I'll give you a hand putting it in.

Lee



Is this true? I bought this as a plug and play install. No where on the QSI web site did I read any reference to a problem like a factory problem with their wiring, I am reluctant to now go near my locomotive for fear of damaging my new 200 dollar decoder, In a word HELP !!!!!

Regards,
Bob Van Deusen


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

Yikes! 

It's true the Titan can do a lot of neat stuff the old QSI decoders couldn't do. And it's true Aristo's quality control is spotty. I've still got two locos running with the old qsi decoder in the aristo socket, no SD 45s but one rs-3. But I have three aristo sockets sitting in the junk drawer. If I were going to put a Titan in the Rs-3, I'd definitely pull the socket out. I think the problem for you will be the speakers.


You see how the Titan decoder has two rows of pins sticking out, to fit into the aristo socket? The aristo socket to the best of my knowledge, only ever used one of those rows. The smaller row was just for mechanical support, EXCEPT I think I remember that in some SD 45s the speaker could be wired through those pins. I dont think it was consistent though. That's the problem--aristo's wiring of those sockets was never 100% consistent. (See this thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx). The socket was a good idea in theory, but in practice, not so much. The new Titans connect the speakers, and a bunch of other stuff, through the second row of pins. 

The qsi solutions web site does describe the new titan as "plug and play" with aristo (http://www.qsisolutions.com/news/12/titan-large-scale-051812.html). It will probably be fine. But Lee says not too! Yikes!


Lee is absolutely right that the new Titan has a lot of cool features that can't be implemented through the socket. And he's right that the Aristo socket is inconsistent. I've never experienced the shorting out problem. But how do I put this?...Lee is operating at the very "high end" of DCC. He's been deeply involved in the development of a lot of the titans cool features and wants to see them used. I would call QSI's customer support and ask them.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

It'd be great if someone in the know could give us a way to identify a "good" Aristo from a "bad" Aristo. 

Or at least whether an "off the shelf" QSI can be plugged into any Aristo and used well enough to get our money's worth. 

JackM


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

It's a good question, and I'm not that knowledgeable guy. But I do know that a new Titan decoder will not be completely "plug and play" in older aristo steamers: you'll have to wire the speaker to the screw terminals. QSI's old decoders had a socket for the speaker cable. You soldered the speaker cable to the speaker, then plugged it into the socket. The new Titan's don't have that speaker cable socket, so if the aristo PnP socket is NOT wired for a speaker, you'lll have to wire it to the screw terminals. It's actually a better system, in my opinion. But I'm not sure how to tell if an aristo socket board is wired for a speaker or not.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: QSI install*

Bob,
Just plug it in and go, the lights will still work normally and if theres a problem QSI will fix the decoder. I see you decided to try something different then the Revo? Good for you.

Jethro


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

Do us a favor and let us know what happens. I might work just fine, including the sound


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

*RE: QSI install*

I have only had 2 problems with the Aristos. 
1 There was a problem with 2 of their boards that shorted when I pluged in the old model QSI decoder. 
This didn't hurt the decoder, It only burnt a trace on the Aristo board, and was repaired in Minutes. 
2 There were some Aristos that had the motors wired in reverse, so QSI wrote new firmware to allow you to change the motor polarity. This fixes the Aristo problem, and you never even have to open the locomotive.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

I would not rip the wiring out of an Aristo. Since there are screw terminals available, I would plug in the QSI. 

Then, at your leisure, you can convert some of the "static" lighting to being controlled by the QSI. 

Many Aristo locos do indeed have the motor polarity reversed, that can be easily changed with a DCC command, or swap some wires. 

Easy to tell if the main board is wired for the speaker, just look at it... the traces to pins one and 3 will be pretty obvious, or alternatively, just use an ohmmeter.. 

Lee, what is the "new" firmware to change the polarity? Traditionally it's in CV29, has been for years. 

What pin was causing the problem? I was told that QSI changed all of the units to avoid this. 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RE: QSI install*

I'm ready to buy a QSI Titan decoder for 1 of my 2 year old Aristo E-8 diesels (have 2)..... I have 2 Visaton speakers (8 ohm imp) 88 db... FRS-7s........ 

Do I buy a Titan Aristo 10 or a Titan Magnum 10?? 

Does the Aristo 10 have all (36??) screw ports plus the Aristo plug & play/Socket.?? 

I initially want to run in DC with dual titan speakers hooked up.... Basically want the super Sound system. 

I have the Quantum Engineer (Atlas version) controller keyboard..... 

I need the QSI USB programmer yet for my Windows 7 32 bit Dell Vostro desktop computer too..... 

I have 4 DC power Packs..... 1 amp LGB, 10 amp MRC G, Bridgeworks 15 amp 1 handle, & Bridgeworks 15 amp two handle, & 1 Meanwell PS 11 amp 27 volts.. 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

If you can wait until this weekend, I'm installing a QSI into an E8 and will be using the dual speaker setup. I can let you know of any glitches, but since I saw a video of Loco Lee running an E8 with a Titan, I believe no problem. 

Yes, the "Titan Aristo" does indeed have the full compliment of screw terminals. 

I'm not sure how the Quantum Engineer works on the new Titan, my understanding is that it will, I do own one and will test it, I have no reason to believe anything is different, but of course, the fine tuning of balance between speakers and all the individual sound volume levels won't be accessible. 

My advice would be to set the CV's with the Programmer... I have found in the past that changing parameters in the QSI with the Quantum Engineer has sometimes "Scrambled" some of the DCC settings. 

Everything but your LGB pack will work well... at one amp, your operation would be marginal on an E8 with sound and 4 motors and all the extra lights. 

I'll also be posting changing the lights to be controlled by the QSI, but doing a lot with smoke units now.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: QSI install*

Thank you guys. Greg do you think I could eventually run the smoke from my decoder also. I'll be waiting untill you do your E8.
Thanks so much,
Bob v.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

Yep, I've done the rewire on the Aristo smoke unit board, if all works right, I'll post the mods... it basically gives you 2 wires direct to the heater and 2 wires direct to the fan... 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: QSI install*

Cool Thanks Greg.
Bob V.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

*RE: QSI install*

Greg, Hope you don't mind all the questions but newbe to QSI. What function key is the smoke genarator on
Thanks
Bob V.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RE: QSI install*

I just a had a 20 minute Phone call with a "Very, very busy" Loco Lee.... I now will have a phased Aristo E-8 QSI Titan install... 

Comment 1... There are 2 versions of the QSI DC Quantum Engineer controller... 2.5 amp HO & the 30 amp G Gauge.... and 
to make the 2.5 version useful for G trains... You need the Quantum Engineer booster @ $150 or just use the 2.5 amp QE to debug the "Titan" G engine 
alone basics... 
You will "smoke" the HO QSI Quantum Engineer unit for train or heavy E-8 engine amp draws!!! 

Comment #2... I will Install the dual sound system first...... & test engine alone... New, Superb QSI Titan sound files are 1 or 2 weeks away... 
Speaker wire feeds must be phased the same & probably use a "speaker resonance cylinders sealed at 1 end"... 

Comment #3... Light install to the Titan usually requires new yellow or white glo Minitronic light bulb 2mm?? swap and 47 ohm resistors for LEDS with a 5 volt feed... 

Comment 0..... Make darn sure all 10 pin & 12 pin Titan sockets are lined up perfectly " in both X & Y" directions... 
Possibly do the 10 pin push 1/8"first & then do the 12 pin push 1/8"... & repeat.... DO Not bend or break Titan pins!!!!! 


That Light bulb removal & (LED + resistor) iinstall sounds a lot tuffer than the dual speaker install. 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

Umm, just a nit on clarification, the "30 amp G gauge" is the combination of the 2.5 amps Quantum Engineer and the add-on 30 amp booster... there is no standalone 30 amp system that I have seen. 

But there is very little program capability... I would not buy those components with an idea to program anything... 

The Titan has no special requirements for lights different from other decoders, other than it has a higher total amp rating for lighting outputs. You can use the +5 volt supply or the +track voltage supply and set your resistors for LEDs just like everyone has. 

Nothing new on the Titan over the other QSI decoders about the pins. With ANY decoder designed to fit the Aristo socket, careful installation to not bend or break things is just being smart and careful. 

I don't see any reason you would have to remove the lights, but let's get specific about lights... which lights? 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RE: QSI install*

Greg.... I have never installed nor touched a HO or G Gauge decoder...... 

The Loco Lee lighting discussion never got totally finished in my novice opinion. 

The debate was about installed E-8 incandescent bulbs vs new LED w/resistor bulbs. 

Lee thought installing LEDS was better than keeping the E-8 incandesant bulbs since LEDS last longer & are nicer.... 

He said 5v for LEDS is fine.... He never mentioned the requirement voltage to keep the existing E-8 bulbs controlled by the Titan (less work???).. 
Bulbs under discussion are Headlight, Mars lite, marker lights & number board lights... Implied add CAB & Truck bulbs are a new addon.... 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

Dennis, the Quantum Engineer is a box that does sequences of polarity reversals on a DC powered track. This allows some control of the QSI and has been a feature for quite a while. The 30 amp booster just raises the power that can be supplied. 

When I bought my booster, Tony Parisi (owner of QSI solutions) commented that there were very few out there, and since it cost $200 I was not surprised. I am surprised at Lee's recommendation of what to use it for, and I was wishing to help clarify something I know about pretty well. 

Everyone is entitled to change their lighting to suit their personal tastes, I was trying to communicate that it was not necessary to change to LEDs. 

My philosophy is to try to use the existing hardware, circuit boards and lighting for the initial install if there is nothing wrong with it. I did not want people to feel that they HAD to make all of these changes in order to use a Titan. 

I would be tempted to change out the headlight and mars light to warm white leds, but I'm thinking of something more realistic than a single bulb getting brighter and dimmer... I'm thinking of 3 LEDs to simulate the motion of the mars light. 

I'm sensitive to making a decoder install an overwhelming task... just like many "DCC tales" I have heard.... Just because there are many options, you are not necessarily forced to use or learn them all. 

Anyway, I guess I'm not real good lately at explaining myself. I'll try to do better. 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

*RE: QSI install*

Greg.... I want to correct another misconception here...... 

Loco Lee does not want me to use the Quantum Engineer controller for Titan E-8 programming.. He's all for the Quantum USB Programmer use with Windows 7 Software !! 

Me Dennis, having NO/Zero DCC controllers yet, has proposed using the Quantum Engineer for Titan function Testing & E-8 only (no freight nor pass cars) DC operation....... 

I now have both a QSI Aristo Titan 10 (backordered) & a Quantum USB Programmer ordered from Robbie in IL.. I have no QSI QE Booster either at this time..... 

I'm on a mission ($400 worth) to Learn & use a fine DC Sound System & slowly migrate an Engine or two from DC to DCC via the new QSI Titan install.... 

I know there is a CV29 ?? 0 or 2 key required to activate a Titan/DCC engine in DC.... That's all new to me too.... 

I was under the impression that Good DC operated G Gauge Sound Systems were hard to come by.... except for the MTH DCS engines of which I have 6...... 

I'll bet in 2 more months I'll have my feet wet in both a Superb Sound System & DCC operation of 1 E-8 Aristo engine...... 

The QSI Titan help I need is available here on MLS.... Thanks loads..... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI 

PS: I do see the pending problem of running a Titan controlled E-8 train without having either a DCC controller or a QSI DC QE Booster....


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: QSI install*

My earlier question was about a mooted TITAN sound only device being able to read pwm. 
What I would like to know is if the TITAN being discussed here being used as a sound system running on a DC track voltage, can be used with a track side controller that outputs a pwm voltage on the track?


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: QSI install*

Posted By Polaris1 on 25 Aug 2012 12:53 AM 
Greg.... I want to correct another misconception here...... 

Loco Lee does not want me to use the Quantum Engineer controller for Titan E-8 programming.. He's all for the Quantum USB Programmer use with Windows 7 Software !! 

Me Dennis, having NO/Zero DCC controllers yet, has proposed using the Quantum Engineer for Titan function Testing & E-8 only (no freight nor pass cars) DC operation....... 

I now have both a QSI Aristo Titan 10 (backordered) & a Quantum USB Programmer ordered from Robbie in IL.. I have no QSI QE Booster either at this time..... 

I'm on a mission ($400 worth) to Learn & use a fine DC Sound System & slowly migrate an Engine or two from DC to DCC via the new QSI Titan install.... 

I know there is a CV29 ?? 0 or 2 key required to activate a Titan/DCC engine in DC.... That's all new to me too.... 

I was under the impression that Good DC operated G Gauge Sound Systems were hard to come by.... except for the MTH DCS engines of which I have 6...... 

I'll bet in 2 more months I'll have my feet wet in both a Superb Sound System & DCC operation of 1 E-8 Aristo engine...... 

The QSI Titan help I need is available here on MLS.... Thanks loads..... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI 

PS: I do see the pending problem of running a Titan controlled E-8 train without having either a DCC controller or a QSI DC QE Booster.... 
You do not need anything to run your QSI on regular DC power, just drop it on and roll. you can also operate the bell and whistle with just a quick flick of the direction button.

Jethro


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have waited all weekend to voice my frustration with this QSI Titan B.S. I waited countless times with the same vender telling me in two weeks. I finally get the decoder but now I'm told it will be two weeks for the programer and for the G wire receiver. This is the biggest bunch of crap. Why release the decoder when the ancillary parts are not to be found. Plus the sounds, plus the documentation it's just not good to have this kind of stuff going on and not saying anything. I sent and email to Tony about receiver availability and never got a response. First and last dealings with this company.


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bob, How did you guess!! We were told by Tony that it would be two weeks earlier this week when we asked. I did not ask the price but will do so this week and get back with you. Thanks for checking with us. 

Mike & Renee Kidman 
Reindeer Pass Garden RR 
Kidman Tree Farm 
515-984-6946 


From: "[email protected]" 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Sun, August 26, 2012 9:02:54 AM 
Subject: Contact Us Submitted 

Contact Name: Bob Van Deusen 
Email Address: [email protected] 
Comments or Questions: I'm afraid to ask QSI G receiver price and delivery. Let me guess two weeks.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob I feel your pain, and i kind of agree. The sounds that are already in there are very good. You'll like them when you actually hear them. You don't really need the programmer unless you want to load a new sound file. You can change CVs easily using JMRI, a free software package, and a Digitrax PR-3. I do that all the time. 

QSI is a small company, and Tony (QSI solutions) is not the same as the company which actually designs and builds the electronics (QSI Industries). Doesn't make it any less irritating. Some people have nicknamed him "two week Tony." Look for a PM from me.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Back to the original question. My SD45 used the 10 pin support plug to provide access to the speaker as well as the separate plug on the board. I don't know if the Titan uses any wiring on that 10 pin connector or not. I didn't have a wiring problem with that engine but I did find some wiring problems with other Aristo engines. A late model FA had the speaker wires connected directly to the external battery MU plug. Another as mentioned earlier had wiring backwards to the motor. My advice, examine the wiring closely and test with the covers off to instantly detect smoke. It's not all bad, only the FA would have had damage and that would be hopefully isolated to the speaker.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The titan did try to use that wiring, putting the sound on pins 1 and 3, but turns out that some Aristo's put power there, so you will find pin 3 cut off on the production Titans. You will want to use the screw terminals, and then straight to the speaker, or to the speaker socket. 

I completely agree, check out the wiring carefully, if using the aristo 3 pin socket for sound, trace the connections to it. 

greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Aug 2012 07:24 PM 
The titan did try to use that wiring, putting the sound on pins 1 and 3, but turns out that some Aristo's put power there, so you will find pin 3 cut off on the production Titans. You will want to use the screw terminals, and then straight to the speaker, or to the speaker socket. 


There, that part is nicely described in the QSI manual:

Aristocraft Users[/b]Your decoder is configured with the 12 Pin Plug J1, and an 10 Pin Plug J2. Please note that for J2, the 10 pin header connector does not have active connections from the locomotive socket to your QSI Titan Decoder. The J2 Pins provide for better mounting stability. You can use the J2A connector’s screw terminals to make all the speaker, lighting, fan and discrete inputs con- nections. We have done this to eliminate shorts or decoder damage due to the non-documented, non conforming, J2 connections installed at the Aristo factory.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually that is somewhat in error, need to verify, but pins 1 & 3 on J2 were originally connected to the speaker, and also some other pins for the Bachmann units for chuff or some lights. 

Will have to tell them to double check that... nice idea, but just one loco wired wrong spoils it. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Aug 2012 08:20 PM 
Actually that is somewhat in error, need to verify, but pins 1 & 3 on J2 were originally connected to the speaker, and also some other pins for the Bachmann units for chuff or some lights. 

Will have to tell them to double check that... nice idea, but just one loco wired wrong spoils it. 

Greg 
The exurb I posted above was specifically for Aristocraft since that is what we were talking about.

For Bachmann, the QSI manual has this to say:

Bachmann Users[/b] 
Your decoder is configured with the 12 Pin Plug J1 and the 11 Pin Plug J2 to match identically with the corresponding sockets in your Bachmann PnP locomotive. Be sure to check the locomotive sockets before installing to make sure you have the correct alignment. *Please note that J2 conforms to the Bachmann protocol and there are direct pin connections from the decoder to the locomotive for the speaker: J2-1 and J2-3, Classification Lights J2-8, Cab Light J2-9 and Fire box Light J2-10. *The remaining connections, J2 –2,-4,-5,-6,-7 from the decoder to the locomotive are inactive to prevent possible shorts. You can use the J2A connector’s screw terminals to make all the additional stereo speaker, lighting, fan and discrete input connections.


I highlighted the relevant sentence in bold, it matches what you posted for bachmann, at least as far as the part you remember goes.
Still A+ for that part of the manual.

Knut

PS: I just discovered the yellow highlighter on mls looking for an icon to quote a passage.
Is there a "quote" icon in that long list above the text entry filed? Never mind - I like the yellow highlighter better.


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a quick question - will the Aristo/ Bachmann QSI TITAN need to be modified to use the factory chuff unit in the Bachmann K-27 like the old QSI Decoder had to be, or is it truly Plug & Play?

I've just installed the speaker in the tender and are patiently awaiting the arrival of my Aristo/Bachmann QSi Titan Decoder. it's on back order! Don't really want to modify the new decoder









Can anybody point me in the right direction for a sound file to suit the RGS Geese. I know QSI hasn't done one yet. anybody got a home grown file? I see the Klaxon horn in the files.... not sure for motor/engine/ gearbox sounds.

Greg, for the old Aristo C-16's do you have the BEMF PID settings/calculations for them? and also for the BEMF / Auto Chuff don't want to reinvent the wheel if you already have done it.

Thanks
sorry for hijacking thread.

Phil


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

DELETED


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Gary, but I'm trying to minimise the different decoders/sound units I have... don't want to buy all the "accessories" that you need to program the various brand decoders. If I cannot get a file to suit the QSI decoders in the near future, then I'll look at the Phoenix system. 

I like most people here have waited a long time for the arrival of the TITAN. I'm very happy with the QSI Decoder and the functions it provides me with....I'll never use them all at the moment anyway. 

Been easy to install so far. waiting for a part to program/personalise them. but I had the file I wanted installed when I ordered them. 

Like anything new there is a learning curve that goes with the product depending on the complexity and of course your understanding of the system. 

I expect my learning curve will be steep, but hopefully with the help of the members here, the curve will flatten out as we go along. 

Thanks 

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil, I have not tested the Bachmann units, that has been pretty much done by Stan Ames. I am told that it is plug and play on the chuff. 

In any case you would not be modifying the decoder, since all connections can be done with screw terminals also. 

No goose files, have been hammering them for some time, we have to ship Loco Lee out there... I would try to see if the RDC file could be tweaked, no klaxon horn I know of. 

Try the PID's I published on my site, they are really non-critical, sort of the icing on the cake. I'd also turn RTC on, the BEMF is working even better than the old QSI. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I have bookmarked your site! It has a wealth of information, it's my reference manual at the moment- but are the following PIDs suitable from your site for the early C16s -
For Aristo-Craft locos:
10 2 5
10 2 5
10 2 5
10 2 5
I'll turn on the RTC when I get that far. Just trying to get all my ducks in a row so to speak. so when I program/personalise the first decoder, I can then copy it for the other 4 C16's that I own. (maybe some minor tweaking on them)

This is the first time I've owned QSI Decoders. Getting rid of all my Digitrax Decoders and the Sierra Sound Units. The install looks better with just 1 board.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, 

On the Goose, I recorded the motor that was in them to start with, way back in the day when they were first built. The motors that are in the ones in CO are not what was in them when they were built. So because they don't have the correct sound, we haven't recorded those. We do however have the original motor sound, and are currently working on it. We also have the sounds of the PCC Trollys and are working on those as well. 

Greg is correct, Stan Ames did all the Backmann stuff, and I was told that it's all plug, and play. 

Loco Lee


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been hammering Tony on the Goose file, he told me about 2 weeks ago its way at the bottom of the priority list. I have 4 possible will add one or two more, hate to go to the competitor, but I know several who would like a QSI Goose sound so they don't have to. Also Ive been waiting on my G-wire receiver to be repaired since June 27, and 5 weeks ago Tony called me personally and told me they were replacing with a new in a couple weeks several weeks went by, and emailed again said in a few days, and that was 4-5 weeks ago?????? Sorry to kinda de-rail the thread but maybe loco, can speed up the recovery of the G-wire!! Regal 

I learned a long time ago in sales that anybody can sell a product, but the true mark of a salesman, and or in this case a company is when there is a problem with the sold product sold, it's how fast, and efficiently you take care of the problem when a customer has one!!!!! Good words that I live by in my personal life.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By RGS K27-461 on 27 Aug 2012 06:56 AM 
Just a quick question - will the Aristo/ Bachmann QSI TITAN need to be modified to use the factory chuff unit in the Bachmann K-27 like the old QSI Decoder had to be, or is it truly Plug & Play?

Just a clarification....

This statement sounds as if there is one QSI decoder model that is suitable for either Aristocraft or Bachmann locos (described as Aristo/Bachmann QSI Titan above).
The way I read the documentation, there are actually three models of the QSI Titan, one for Aristocraft locos, a different one (different connectors and pin-outs) for Bachmann and a Universal one.
Not sure about the 'sound' part - does one need to buy a steam sound decoder for steam locos up front or can one replace the diesel sound file of a diesel sound decoder with a steam file at a later date for instance?

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil, I'd use the newer PIDs that say they are for an E8... Lee and Fred did a lot of work characterizing the motors. That said, you won't notice a huge difference, but properly tuned, you can make the loco crawl at unbelievably low speeds. 

Yeah, thanks for the derailing Jerry... ha ha! 

Yes, Knut you are right, there are 3 basic "models" although I believe all 3 are also available in 6 and 10 amp versions, that would technically total 6 models. 

You can download any Titan sound file into any Titan decoder, it will warn you if you change from Steam to Diesel, but you just say OK. 

Also, if space allows another 1/2" of height, I've been using the models with the pins for "hardwared" installation, using the old style "magnum" socket to hold it in place... then I can basically only have one type of decoder for all locos. 

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Success !!! I installed my Titan in my SD45 no problems I think.... but I can run the decoder on the test cab and all is well. I have a question (I hope maybe Greg or LocoLee have the solution) When I try get the decoder info in service mode it tells me error can't read cvs when in operations mode it will respond and speak the info to me.I am very new to this system so I need to be told the basics. I'm use to other systems but this seems really cool.
Hope somebody can help,
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have trouble with service mode, it's often that you have some other load that is interfering with the readback, like all DCC decoders. 

What are you using in service mode? I forgot the system. 

Turn the lighting switch off, and also the smoke switch. Shorten the leads from your programmer to the programming track. 

Tell me the system and setup... I found out recently that twisted wires on the programmer leads are a no no. 

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, You always have those great back pocket tips...... I turned off the light switch and all the problems I was having with two units disappeared. Thanks Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Let me offer a little encouragement to anyone who's read all the questions and concerns now that the Titan is actually "out there". I had as much of a wait as anyone. I bought a Quantum for my RDC-1 back in spring of 2011. It didn't work at all, QSI told me to send it to them, they let me know it was, indeed, defective but they didn't have any Quantums left to replace it, so I'd be getting a new Titan when they became available. I had a year and a half to wait, and to read everyone's problems and start to worry..... 

Finally it arrived on Thurday. I only had time Friday to read the manual. Seemed like everything I needed to know was in there. I highlighted a few things. I finally had a chance to install it today. For me, it was W'nP'nP - Worry & Plug & Play. But I figure a little worrying isn't a bad thing; it might keep you from smokin' it. 

The entire installation didn't take me more than half an hour. Most of that was taking the RDC apart, and crawling around on the floor, looking for the screw I dropped. You plug the Titan into the proper sockets on the Aristo board, clamp down the screw terminals on your speaker wires, close it up. I put it on the main track and gave it its address. It runs, it honks, it growls, it's pretty damn close to a real RDC. And I have a big smile on my face as I follow it around the layout. Let's hear it for "Plug 'n Play". 

Yeah, I'll want to tweak a few things next summer, but it's basically doing what I want. And sounding great. I'll want to add a cooling fan, and a capacitor, and a second speaker. That'll be important to me. That car is so long and it has a horn at each end. Gotta have a speaker at each end. Excellent use of that stereo feature. There'll be some other stuff I'll want to add; I think the information will be in the manual when I'm ready. 

The best thing about a long wait is that once its over, its over. 

JackM 

Now I need to order two more Titans, for my SD45 and SD70. I have every expectation that I can handle them, too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm installing 4 this weekend! 

Jack, that RDC file was recorded from one of the last (if not the last) RDC-3's running in New Haven. The interesting part was the programming on QSI's part to simulate something they never had before, a distillate motor running through a transmission. 

There should be an updated higher resolution sound file pretty soon also. It's taking a while but QSI is going through their entire library upgrading. 

I'll start thinking about where to put the second speaker too. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm thinking that little speaker Radio Shack is selling for $3

```
[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/36/aft/125567/afv/topic/Default.aspx[/url]
```
 might work in place of the middle window at each end. The silver mylar cone might kinda look like it's just light reflecting off glass. A meager six dollar investment. 

And Mr. Thumb already knows how easy it is to poke out that window. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, try it out... 

Yep, been there done that with Mr. Thumb too ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Finally one of my Bachmann QSI Titan PNP Decoders arrived fron Tony (TTX).







Tried most of last night to program it via JMRI & Digitrax system to no avail......








After a bit of stuffing around today with fresh eyes I finally got my QSI Bachmann programmed. I had to use the Quantum Programmer/ QuantumCV Manager to do it though!

It pays to read the manual for the programmer!!

JMRI wouldn't do it couldn't recognise the new varient of the Titan QSI for the Bachmann K-27 and the new C-19. I think???? No idea really but all programmed well on the Quantum.

might have to try Quantum/ JMRI next!

Still got a few locos to go....2 more Titan Magnums turned up with my latest order. 1 Bachmann varient still on back order

Sounds good too, I've got 2 locos sitting on the test track whilst i type and gee they sound great







NEED a bigger test track










just.... carnt wait to get it outside and have a real big play


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, JMRI is free and supported by volunteers.... so I would not expect it to have all the new stuff yet. 

Have you done any diesels, especially with 2 speakers? The effect is much cooler than I thought it would be. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

No diesels here!!!! Only steam..... done 2 steam locos with 2 speakers. but most will only have the 1 speaker.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to start experimenting with a "Tweeter" in the smokebox... even with a speaker in the tender, I should be able to "move" the chuff from the tender back to where it belongs. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OH Greg, where did you install the 2 speakers in a Diesel ..? 

Next to each other or apart, I'm thinking your talking about your E-8's here.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not far apart, the furthest 2 fans towards the nose... the back end of the speaker tucks between the shell and the smoke unit, so that the oval speaker (got a second one identical to the stock one) is centered over 2 fan openings. 

Works a lot better than I thought it would... no other place to get the sound out... the advantage besides one speaker per prime mover, is that the new speaker is closer to the nose of the loco, so the horn sounds come from the front of the loco not the middle. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Greg, I've rewired 2 of my old Bachmann 2-8-0s so far and put a small 2nd speaker in the boiler main large speaker still in the tender. Decoder in the boiler as well.. Haven't got around to splitting the sounds to the individual speakers yet...


Going to wait for someone with more experience(probably you) fiddling with the Titan to do it, then learn from them.









Thanks

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually it's so simple you can't believe it... there is a screen in the programmer with sliders like the balance control in a stereo... you just slide the one(s) for the sound(s) you are interested in to speaker 1 or speaker 2... leave in the middle for both. 

Nothing to it. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg, just had a quick look at the CVManager looks easy like you said, up until I had to program the Bachmann QSI Titan I've used the JMRI DecoderPro to program all the other QSI Titans. I'll reprogram the 2 locos with CVManager to play with the sound distribution. 

Not today though, I've got to go to work!









But my next day off I'll give it a go.


Thanks

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be installing this weekend, got a beta version (q3 file) of the Alco... the previous one sounded wild... this one is supposed to be even better.... 

It's almost too much fun to tweak the sounds to suit your taste... 

Greg


----------

